# Atlas Id Help



## Superburban (Nov 29, 2016)

This is for sale locally, trying to figure out a date, and specs. Looks like either a 9", or 12". I never saw this style head stock before. The rest definitely looks like an Atlas Craftsman.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## schor (Nov 29, 2016)

franken lathe? That is not an atlas headstock as far as I know.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 30, 2016)

It looks like it's a 12x24.  The bed, tailstock, legs and QCGB appear to have originally been part of a 101.27430 (made from late 1950 or 51 until mid 1957).  The headstock is off of something else.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm wondering if that is just a sheet metal cover over an original headstock.


----------



## Superburban (Nov 30, 2016)

Well, the seller finally got back to me, he says he thinks its a 6" swing, and 32" from headstock to the end of the bed, which could easily make it a 12" by 24".  I'm leaning towards a headstock change, as adding a sheet metal cover would not do away with the reversing tumbler. By the two levers, I'm thinking it has a gearbox. But the seller says it is back in storage (less the 24 hrs after posting it on CL ?? ), and cannot easily get any more pics. Just as well, I really do not have the money to spare right now.


Thanks


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 30, 2016)

The Brits would call it a 6" swing.  US parlance is 12".  

It's probably a geared head headstock off of some other 12", but what I couldn't say.  Perusal of old Enco and other importer catalogs might eventually ID it.

I agree that saying it is "back in storage" is odd.  From all of the stuff including a lamp on the wall behind it, that's clearly its operating position.


----------

